# Macbook pro volé



## enzomac (16 Mai 2012)

bonjour,

je viens vers vous même si je connais déja une partie de la réponse et les risques encourus.
Bref, un ami à moi a acheter un macbookpro à la sauvette sans chargeur, donc éteint. (il ne l'a pas allumé à l'achat vu le prix dérisoire proposé).
le hic c'est que c'ets un portable volé :casse:, mon pote s'y connais pas trop en informatique, du coup il m'a proposé de l'aider à le découvrir et le configurer (chose que j'ai accepté).
en l'allumant, je me suis retrouver directement sur la session du proprio (qui a bien évidement un mot de passe) mais ce mot de passe n'est jamais demander au démarrage.
le airport était activer.
en découvrant cela, j'ai conseiller a mon pot de ne pas le connecter à internet et de e pas le formater non plus.j'ai aussitôt désactiver le airport et éteint l'ordi. (en attendant de voir ).

j'ai aussitôt fait des recherche sur google pour voir les possibilités de traçage etc... et là je commence a flipper e apprenant que ya des appli qui peuvent prendre des captures écran via webcam intégré, adresse ip/mac, localisation etc... et les envoyer a un serveur. 
je flippe pour la simple raison que j'ai pas envie de me faire traiter de voleur ou de reseller alors que j'ai rien avoir la dedans.
Mes question??

1- y'a t il une chance que le mac a pu prendre quelconque screenshot ou récolter des infos (ip ou autres) sachant que le mac n'as pas été connecté a internet ni par câble ni par wifi. 
seul le airport était activer et a détecter des réseaux wifi a proximité (aucun connexion auto n'as été établi) ?
2- peut-il y'avoir une détection quelquonue même si le pc reste éteint en permanence?
3- y' as til un risque en utilisant le portable en mode hors réseau internet?

bien évidement je suis désolé pour la personne a qui on a volé le macbook, mais même si on essaye de le contacter, le risque est grand si d'autres choses lui ont été dérobé. pour ce qui concerne le vendeur impossible de le retrouver et j'imagine que notre argent ne sera pas rendu.
merci pour votre compréhension et votre clairvoyance


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2012)

:modo: s'agissant d'un matériel volé, il s'agit d'une complicité de recel, donc personne ne donnera d'aide pour cela  attention a la fermeture des portes  :modo:


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Mai 2012)

enzomac a dit:


> 1- y'a t il une chance que le mac a pu prendre quelconque screenshot ou récolter des infos (ip ou autres) sachant que le mac n'as pas été connecté a internet ni par câble ni par wifi. Seul le airport était activer et a détecter des réseaux wifi a proximité (aucun connexion auto n'as été établi) ?
> 2- peut-il y'avoir une détection quelquonue même si le pc reste éteint en permanence?
> 3- y' as til un risque en utilisant le portable en mode hors réseau internet?
> 
> ...




1- OUI
2- OUI
3- OUI

*Pas tant qu'elle :mouais:*

Maintenant va falloir assumer les conneries 

En France le recel est puni aussi sévèrement que le vol aussi je t'inciterais à déposer cet ordi en un endroit sûr puis à contacter la gendarmerie du coin pour qu'il puisse le récupérer. Tu peux faire cela depuis une cabine pour éviter un traçage

En t'inscrivant ici tu as une adresse IP d'identification et si Macgé recevait une injonction juridique pour la fournir il en serait tenu Avec les conséquences qui en découleraient pour toi

PS : Tu peux me contacter par MP pour voir comment il serait possible d'arranger ce problème


----------



## Cocopop (16 Mai 2012)

Les mecs comme toi je supporte pas !

J'espère que Mac Gé fournira ton IP aux flics.

Peut être que çà permettra au propriétaire de retrouver son MBP.


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Mai 2012)

Fil en attente de compléments d'informations


----------



## Emmanuel94 (16 Mai 2012)

C'est que la victime du vol puisse retrouver sa machine.... c'est toujours rageant de se voir piquer une machine, avec toutes les données.... et je n'ose imaginer si c'est une machine à usage professionnel...


----------



## edd72 (16 Mai 2012)

Quoiqu'il en soit, de base, le proprio peut géolocaliser la machine, y afficher des messages, la bloquer matériellement à distance et l'effacer à distance.

Avec des logiciels tiers, le propriétaire peut en plus prendre des captures avec la webcam.

Après la loi enoncée plus haut est claire, dès l'instant où tu dis que la machine est volée, tu en est conscient et reconnais donc être complice de recel. Une fois que tu sais cela, tu l'assumes.

Je ne sais si la machine est chez toi ou chez ton pote mais elle peut facilement être géolocalisée.


----------



## Deejay-Joe (17 Mai 2012)

moi je serais curieux de voir comment fonctionne le système de localisation pour pouvoir l'activer pour mon Macbook Pro car je me déplace pas mal avec et on sais jamais .


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Mai 2012)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> moi je serais curieux de voir comment fonctionne le système de localisation pour pouvoir l'activer pour mon Macbook Pro car je me déplace pas mal avec et on sais jamais .


TrackMyMac et Find My Mac par exemple&#8230;


----------



## edd72 (17 Mai 2012)

La solution native d'Apple (FindMyMac) est très précise, elle localise ma machine exactement à son adresse actuelle.


----------



## bast1981 (17 Mai 2012)

Qu'on l'execute sur le champ !!!!!
Cette petite demande pourrais même étre bonjour j'ai volé un mac et je sais pas quoi faire pour m'en servir !!!
Le mieux que tu ais a faire si tu es vraiment de bonne volontée c'est le rapporter a la gendarmerie pour qu'ils retrouvent son proprio avec un peut de chance il te donnera même du fric tellement il sera content de le récupérer ( ca remboursera peut étre l'achat par ton amis ) !!!
Acheter des objets volé ... PAS BIEN !!!!!!


----------



## clemens94 (17 Mai 2012)

A ta place, je regarderais dans le carnet d'adresses et les mails du Mac pour essayer de retrouver le propriétaire et lui restituer sa machine.
J'imagine qu'ensuite, vous iriez expliquer toute cette affaire à la gendarmerie où le bonhomme a porté plainte.

Tu auras peut-être perdu un peu d'argent, mais tu auras fait un heureux, et tu auras la conscience tranquille !


----------



## macpan (17 Mai 2012)

enzomac a dit:


> bien évidement je suis désolé pour la personne a qui on a volé le macbook, mais même si on essaye de le contacter, le risque est grand si d'autres choses lui ont été dérobé. pour ce qui concerne le vendeur impossible de le retrouver et j'imagine que notre argent ne sera pas rendu.
> merci pour votre compréhension et votre clairvoyance



 Un sommet de fauxdercherie cette prose et l'orthographe est à l'avenant, j'attends avec une impatience jubilatoire enzomac 2, le retour


----------



## madaniso (18 Mai 2012)

Cocopop a dit:


> Les mecs comme toi je supporte pas !
> 
> J'espère que Mac Gé fournira ton IP aux flics.
> 
> Peut être que çà permettra au propriétaire de retrouver son MBP.



Ba c'est pas lui qui l'a volé ! En plus, il s'est fait prendre pour un pigeon. Moi, je pense que j'irai le rendre au mec, mais si il est comme toi, ça donne pas très envie sérieux...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h34 ----------




edd72 a dit:


> La solution native d'Apple (FindMyMac) est très précise, elle localise ma machine exactement à son adresse actuelle.



Elle est activé sous mon mac et mon smartphone, mais bon, si le mec à la stupidité de tout laisser activer, tu es obligé d'aller d'abord à la gendarmerie au lieu d'aller chez lui au risque de finir en taule à la place du voleur...


----------



## Cocopop (18 Mai 2012)

madaniso a dit:


> Ba c'est pas lui qui l'a volé ! En plus, il s'est fait prendre pour un pigeon. Moi, je pense que j'irai le rendre au mec, mais si il est comme toi, ça donne pas très envie sérieux...


Toi, tu dois vivre au pays des Bisounours.

Bref, topic à fermer/supprimer.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (18 Mai 2012)

C'est quand même pas de sa faute si son pote est un pigeon, hein. Donc ça ne sert à rien de limite l'insulter.
Mais bon, moi, ce que je ferais, avant d'aller à la gendarmerie et de devoir répondre à mille question et d'être accusé de complicité de vol, je pense que la meilleure chose à faire serait de trouver le mec et de lui rendre son ordi en lui expliquant l'histoire. Si moi j'étais à la place du gars qui s'est fait voler son mac, je serais tellement contente qu'on me le rapporte que je n'irais pas lui créer des problèmes.
A part ça, merci pour ce topic, je sais maintenant que si mon macbook est volé, j'aurai des possibilités pour le localiser.


----------



## Fulks78 (18 Mai 2012)

Ne trouvant pas d'aide sur ce forum (et heureusement) il s'est tourné vers un autre forum
mais toujours sans succès...

http://forum.mac4ever.com/risque-macbook-pro-vole-macbook-pro-vole-t75476.html


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2012)

Il y a le le sujet chez macbidouille


----------



## jack-from-souss (18 Mai 2012)

Attendez, les gens qui disent qu'il n'est pas complice et que c'est son pote le fautif..... Relisez juste son message, il dit bien "notre argent" et pas "son argent", ça sous entend que c'est un achat commun et donc que le mec n'est pas si victime qu'il veut bien le faire entendre.
Bref, moi je lui conseil de rendre le mac, tout voleur fini par être volé, à méditer.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Mai 2012)

macinside a dit:


> Il y a le le sujet chez macbidouille


Ici même

Le gonze a eu à peu près les mêmes réponses partout donc on peux refermer


----------

